
The most important part of a product is actually the text - jessouyang
https://blog.dittowords.com/the-most-important-part-of-your-design-is-actually-the-text/
======
probe
"Over coffee, John Saito once mentioned to us that the product of Dropbox
itself had more words than a Harry Potter novel!"

Wow that is actually super cool to think about. I wonder what they mean by
this (i.e. is it the product itself or does it include things like T&C)? I
wonder what a comparison looks like for a more documentation heavy company
(ex. Stripe)

------
brianjunyinchan
It was quite interesting to see product copy on checkout pages evolve
overnight in hospitality and delivery apps when COVID took hold in mid March.

